# Town Bike Registration Sticker Removal Help



## Eatontkd (Jun 7, 2016)

How do get these town bike license/registrations off? I wish the original decals where this tuff!!
(Oddly, I found this Rudge in a central PA barn and it has Wisconsin license from 1977... wish I knew the story here...)


----------



## the tinker (Jun 7, 2016)

In light of the condition of your bike I would leave them on as they add [ I think] to the bikes well used past.  I like preserving that kind of stuff.
I have removed these tags and the reflective tape that was liberally plastered on bikes in the 50's by using my wife's hair dryer to loosen then up. Sometimes the paint comes off with them......... and I wished I had just left them on.
The other thing is if the paint does stay on , it may be in much better shape under the sticker. The outline of the sticker may be hard to disguise with the surrounding weathered paint.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd leave it on too... But if you insist, try the hair dryer or move up to a heat gun.  Naptha or Zippo lighter fluid (NOR charcoal lighter fluid) should dissolve the stickum.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm with leaving it on. I think it's cool to have original stickers from bike shops that are long gone, city registrations and license plates. 

Adds to the nostalgia factor.


----------

